# Enjoying the nice weather :)



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Took a few pictures of the gang enjoying the somewhat nice weather


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are so funny. Love the one in the feed tub.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

A few more


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Just a few more


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

The dark brown LaMancha , in the last picture of the second set , will not let me take a head on picture of her. If I point the camera , she will duck out or spin around on me !! I never saw anything like it ! Its almost like she knows I'm taking "her" picture. If I take a group shot and not move towards her , no problem. She is too funny. Rosie is due 4/13


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Haha!! Pebbles still likes to sit in her bucket :lol: 

And I don't think it's very fair that you have no snow! We just got a dusting last night... And more coming Wednesday/Thursday


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! Silly Rosie! :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey , we have PLENTY of snow yet and PLENTY of ice. Mainly the ice is around the barn and the doorway ! Its like ice skating ! The bulk of the ice is around my milking stand , figures , right ? The ice is soooo thick its going to me around till May , I swear !!! I'll take pictures of it for you Skyla  One of my pictures I posted , maybe in Ollie's thread , the whole back field is still covered in snow .
There is a big area of ice in the bucks pen , we have a big piece of wood covering it so they don't slip. The goats know exactly where the ice is. If they are out and about , they will run right up to the ice , stop short , tip toe over it , then continue running , :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wednesday we supposed to get a little snow , if that makes you feel better 
Skyla , lolol.


----------



## Shayla (Feb 9, 2014)

I love the one in the bowl. Great picture of the lip curl too lol. Your dogs are gorgeous!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks  That's Pebbles , she loves "her" bucket 
Bill was in a smiling mood yesterday , I didn't think he could get any more goofy !
Thanks , dogs are loving the weather too


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

Trickyroo where did you get those igloos from? I would love to get some for my girls. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## iStone57 (Sep 4, 2013)

These are GREAT! I like them all, but the one in the water tub is hilarious! 
Where did you get that big white igloo thing? I MUST have one!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LonesomeDoveRanch said:


> Trickyroo where did you get those igloos from? I would love to get some for my girls.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Aren't they awesome?! I'm gonna need to get me some myself!

They are PolyDomes, and she got them from Freedom Star Farm, who is a dealer.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok Tricky...where are you? I still have no ground showing  All SNOW!!!!!! :hair: We are at 32 degrees today..... :sigh:

Super pretty goats you have...love your big girls


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im on Long Island Stephanie  
The calf huts are AWESOME ! If thats what you guys are referring to 
I got mine from a dealer in New Jersey , Freedom Star Farms.
If thats not in traveling distance , there are other dealers in different states. Do a search on TGS and you will find other dealers.
Check the "calf hut" threads ,your bound to find some info there 
I am a huge fan of these things ! Worth every dime


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

ROFL , I didn't see your post Skyla , lol. My screen is acting weird again when on TGS.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Laura, your goaties look soooo cute and happy in the sunshine. hilarious the one sleeping in the bucket. doesn't she realize she's too big for it now???


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hopefully we will see spring soon Laura  I am ready! Your goats look so good, I hope I can clean mine out soon...what nice 
pens you have for them  Lucky goaties!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

nchen7 said:


> Laura, your goaties look soooo cute and happy in the sunshine. hilarious the one sleeping in the bucket. doesn't she realize she's too big for it now???


I know , lolol. The first picture of her now and the second is when she was younger


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

These are great shots! I love the first one!


----------



## agilitymaster01 (Sep 25, 2013)

3rd photo down on the first set of photos, I envision the goat saying... "What you talkin' bout wilis?" ;D


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

thanks for sharing all the beautiful pics


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks 

Agilitymaster01 , I should post the older pictures I have of my first four goats on my agility equipment , lol.
I'll try to get them up later for ya  Every see a Border Collie trying to run a dog walk with goats on it ? Hysterical


----------

